# Crypter un dossier



## SoulMan37 (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !!
Je cherche une commande me permettant de crypter un dossier depuis le shell.
Le but est de l'intégrer dans un script Automator pour automatiser une sauvegarde en ligne.
Pas d'image disque, trop de manip. à faire. Je cherche simplement à rajouter une commande shell dans mon processus. Si possible bien sur !!
A toutes les bonnes âmes disponibles  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FataMorgana (16 Novembre 2007)

&#231;a devrait t'aider...
http://artisan.karma-lab.net/creation-d-un-dossier-crypte
Mais tu parles bien de crypter tout le dossier, ou simplement d'ajouter un mot de passe?...
A bient&#244;t


----------



## SoulMan37 (16 Novembre 2007)

Il me faut crypter tout le dossier, les données sont confidentielles, et les protections par mot de passe trop facilement cassable  Je file regarder le lien que tu m'a donné.
Merci beaucoup a toi.
A bientôt 
Je vient de regarder, c'est très intéressant, mais trop compliqué pour intégrer cela donc mon process Automator.
Il me faudrait en fait, pouvoir créer une archive cryptée, de type .ZIP, .tar... etc, peut importe le format !! Je fait appel à une action d' automator qui me permet de lancer une commande shell.
D'autres idées ?


----------



## FataMorgana (16 Novembre 2007)

SoulMan37 a dit:


> Il me faut crypter tout le dossier, les données sont confidentielles, et les protections par mot de passe trop facilement cassable  Je file regarder le lien que tu m'a donné.
> Merci beaucoup a toi.
> A bientôt
> Je vient de regarder, c'est très intéressant, mais trop compliqué pour intégrer cela donc mon process Automator.
> ...



Fait un man zip, je crois qu'il y a une option d'encryption....
A bientôt


----------



## SoulMan37 (16 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Fait un man zip, je crois qu'il y a une option d'encryption....
> A bientôt



J'ai commencé par la!!! Malheureusement pour moi, pas d'encryption possible avec les options..  
Merci de ton coup de main  
A bientôt


----------



## damien_t (16 Novembre 2007)

SoulMan37 a dit:


> J'ai commencé par la!!! Malheureusement pour moi, pas d'encryption possible avec les options..
> Merci de ton coup de main
> A bientôt



Je ne comprends pas ton problème. Pourquoi hdiutil ne ferait pas l'affaire ??? Ca chiffre en AES, tu peux utiliser la ligne de commande de manière assez poussée, monter ton image disk si tu le souhaites et même préciser un mot de passe via l'entrée standard. 

En bouquinant un peu la page de man et avec l'aide de Google, ca devrait être jouable, non ?

Pour info, ce qui suite est piqué direct de la man page : 

- Image from directory (new-style):  hdiutil create -srcfolder mydir mydir.dmg
- Creating a 50 MB encrypted image: hdiutil create -encryption -size 50m e.dmg -fs HFS+J
- Creating an encrypted SPUD without user interaction:         echo -n pp|hdiutil create -encryption -stdinpass -size 9m sp.dmg


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Novembre 2007)

Y'a Knox qui permet des images disque crypt&#233;s avec MDP


----------



## SoulMan37 (20 Novembre 2007)

damien_t a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ton problème. Pourquoi hdiutil ne ferait pas l'affaire ??? Ca chiffre en AES, tu peux utiliser la ligne de commande de manière assez poussée, monter ton image disk si tu le souhaites et même préciser un mot de passe via l'entrée standard.
> 
> En bouquinant un peu la page de man et avec l'aide de Google, ca devrait être jouable, non ?
> 
> ...



Mon problème était d'intégrer une archive Zip cryptée dans un processus Automator existant. Afin d'automatiser une sauvegarde en ligne, il y avait bien sur l'image disque cryptée, (idem que la commande hdiutil) mais dans ce cas, il y à plus de manip à faire (ce qui ne correspondait pas à une procédure complètement automatisé souhaité). J'ai résolu mon problème via Stuffit Deluxe, qui apporte à Automator des workflows, et le cryptage en fait partit !!!    Merci à tous de votre aide et à bientôt.


----------

